# How much UVB to give.



## Bookush34 (Nov 11, 2020)

I am looking at adding a UBV light to my grow. I’ve done some research and am pretty convinced it should increase THC production.
One thing I could not find a consistent answer on is how much UVB to give and how many hrs on and off.

I am thinking of going with solarcure’s 2ft flower power setup.
Their site says max 1 hr a day. But have seen posts of people using it for the full 12hr lights on and many different increments in between.

what do you guys recommend and what are your results with using UVB


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 11, 2020)

Uva 12h, uvb 1hr


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 11, 2020)

*Using UV lamps as augmentation*

This is the simplest way to use UV lights and creates the least amount of risk. Using one lamp for every 4 to 8 plants and running them for 2 to 3 hours per day, after a break in period to get the plants used to the new source of stress. This is to just simulate what they would normally get if they were grown in northern latitudes. UV effects are cumulative, so running higher power for shorter periods like this is very similar to having lower UV all day long.

*Using UV lamps as plant stressing lights*

This is trickier, but offers the greatest return. The goal is to push the limit of how much the plant can handle, up to the point before noticeable damage. This forces the plant into maximum protection mode and is done the last month of fruiting. Instead of producing larger fruit, it focuses on protecting the fruits already on the plant by producing much more resinous material (flavonoids or cannabinoids, depending on plant). What you end up with is denser but slightly smaller fruit that is considerably more potent. Some lab tests have indicated as much as 35% higher THC level in cannabis, although 20-25% is more realistic until the technique is mastered over a few seasons.

When it comes to cannabis, there is no single guide on how to do this, and never will be. This is because _cannabis sativa_ and _cannabis indica_ are two very different strains with different tolerances, and most plants are hybrids. Sativa plants grow in areas that traditionally get more UV (and tend to naturally have more THC) whereas indica plants have been grown traditionally at higher latitudes and are higher in CBD than sativas. It short, it requires a hands on approach and careful monitoring for every hybrid. This is also true of non-cannabis plants, which are just as varied, just as much hybrids. If you are growing tomatoes in a greenhouse, this same principle would apply to you: You can't compare a Beefstake with a Roma when it comes to UV tolerance, you have to dial it in manually.

We use ours 6-8 hours a day from Seedlings -Flowering. We keep it off of rooting clones.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 11, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> *Using UV lamps as augmentation*
> 
> This is the simplest way to use UV lights and creates the least amount of risk. Using one lamp for every 4 to 8 plants and running them for 2 to 3 hours per day, after a break in period to get the plants used to the new source of stress. This is to just simulate what they would normally get if they were grown in northern latitudes. UV effects are cumulative, so running higher power for shorter periods like this is very similar to having lower UV all day long.
> 
> ...


It also depends a great deal on what light you use. UVA is most common in nature and the least harmful. UVB is much less common as most of it is absorbed before it reaches earth. UVC is harmful and should only be used for disinfecting, not for growing. Than it depends on the wattage. My HLG 600 light bar attachment is 30 watts and meant to run 12 hours during flower. I would not try that with a UVB setup, it would fry the plants. I agree, it really does require some hands on and experimentation.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 11, 2020)

Those Solacure lights are specifically made for plants. Been using them 4 years.

We use 2 of the 4ft x 32w in a 4 x 4 area, at 24 inches, and either a 1000w HID/Hortilux HPS, or a Gavita 1700e. I use 3 of them with a Gavita 1150w DE HID in a 4 x 5 area at 40 inches, and run them 8 hours because of the height difference.
Solacure is the most powerful UVA/B bulbs made for 280nm-305nm


*How does the ultraviolet absorption of proteins impact analysis?*
*Ultraviolet absorption spectroscopy of proteins.*

*Amino Acids*
Commonly, the optical absorption of proteins is measured at 280 nm. At this wavelength, the absorption of proteins is mainly due to the amino acids tryptophan, tyrosine and cysteine with their molar absorption coefficients decreasing in that order. Of course, the molar absorption coefficient of the protein itself at 280 nm will depend upon the relative concentrations of each of these three amino acids. Therefore, different proteins can have different absorption coefficients and even the wavelength of the maximum absorption may differ. This fact can be used to help identify different types of proteins by relatively fast and simple optical tests. 
*Imaging Proteins by UV Absorbance*
Most commonly, protein crystals are imaged by their intrinsic protein fluorescence. This is mostly the fluorescence of tryptophan. As such, protein fluorescence requires very powerful UV light sources and very sensitive cameras because the fluorescent emission from proteins is so weak. However, powerful UV light sources can destroy the protein due to long exposure times required to obtain significant data.
A much faster way to image proteins, either in cells, tissues or as crystals, is to utilize their strong absorption of UV light as a contrasting mechanism. By using a ultraviolet microscope or microspectrophotometer equipped for UV imaging, the sample containing the protein is imaged with 280 nm light. The protein will absorb this light more strongly than the surrounding sample and will appear darker. See the picture above for an example of UV absorption of a protein crystal in salt solution. This technique is very fast, exposing the protein to UV light for far less time.
*Spectroscopy of Proteins by UV Absorption*
CRAIC Technologies microspectrophotometers are used to acquire spectra of microscopic samples containing proteins, such as individual protein crystals, by their UV absorption. The microspectrophotometer consists of a UV-visible-NIR range microscope integrated with a spectrophotometer. As such, it is able to measure the UV-visible-NIR spectra of microscopic samples of tissue, protein crystals and other protein containing structures. By using absorption, it is able to measure these samples quickly and non-destructively.
Microspectroscopy allows the user to learn more about the optical features and the chemical structure of the protein. Additionally, microspectroscopy also allows for the determination of the concentration of protein in a sample as the absorption at 280 nm is proportional to the protein concentration.
If the protein sample does not have tryptophan or tyrosine, both of which absorb at 280 nm, the concentration can still be easily measured by the Scopes Method. In this particular method, the protein concentration is determined by the absorption at 205 nm in which the peptide bonds are analyzed directly. 
DNA or RNA purity can also be determined by measuring the absorption ratios of 260 to 280 nm. This is because the nucleic acids that make up DNA and RNA absorb strongly at 260 nm. A ratio of about 2.0 is considered "pure" for RNA while a ratio of about 1.8 is considered "pure" for DNA. Lower ratios indicate the presence of protein. 
*Summary*
Proteins absorb strongly at 280 nm due to three types of its constituent amino acids. The peptide bonds found in the amino acids also absorb at 205 nm. The UV absorption of protein can be used both to quickly image and acquire spectra of microscopic samples non-destructively. The spectra can also be used to determine protein concentrations and the relative amounts of protein to DNA or RNA.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 11, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Those Solacure lights are specifically made for plants. Been using them 4 years.
> 
> We use 2 of the 4ft x 32w in a 4 x 4 area, at 24 inches, and either a 1000w HID/Hortilux HPS, or a Gavita 1700e. I use 3 of them with a Gavita 1150w DE HID in a 4 x 5 area at 40 inches, and run them 8 hours because of the height difference.


If you have been running those specific lights than you know more than I about them. I am really talking about UV in general and it's effects. My HLG light addon bolts to my existing 600 and is meant to run full 12/12 cycle. I can't speak to the others.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 11, 2020)

They will FRY your plants if they are to close, and/or left on to long. They can also be extremely damaging to your eyes, and unless I have to, I never go in with those on. They arent in use all the time, so I time my visits accordingly. I usually have the normal lights come on for 3 hours before the UVA/B lights come on, and 3 hours before 12 hours is up, they go off, unless its the 1150w Gavita. Lights come on 2 hours after the Gavita comes on, and go off 2 hours before Gavita goes off.


----------



## Cabrone (Nov 11, 2020)

Migro has new T8-Uvb reflector fixtures out. $75. 








MIGRO UVB 310 fixture and fluorescent tube


**ORDERS RECEIVED TODAY WILL SHIP ON THE 25TH JANUARY** The MIGRO UVB 310 is an 18W Fluorescent tube, hanging Light fixture with 2M (6ft) power cable System output: 75% UVB and 25% UVA, Spectrum peak at 310nm (UVB) Recommended coverage: up to 120cm x 120cm (4ft x 4ft) or 150cm x 0.75cm (5ft x...




www.migrolight.com




I believe his recommendation was 2 hrs a day at mid day.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 11, 2020)

Cabrone said:


> Migro has new T8-Uvb reflector fixtures out. $75.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one is 75% uvb, yes short bursts for that specific light.


----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 11, 2020)

Ive been running a 4' solacure in my 2x4 for a couple of months now, upon recommendation from @jimihendrix1 I love it, used it the last 4 or 5 weeks of flower on my last harvest, had super frosty buds. 
So far so good, nice light, and I got the mini fixture. Slim and narrow, nice for mounting in tight spots.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 11, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> That one is 75% uvb, yes short bursts for that specific light.


But that light is only 310nm

Marijuana has a gene that is triggered at 280nm. Solacure is only bulb on the market that has its most power spectrum from 280nm-305nm. It takes special, really expensive glass to be able to go down to 280nm.


*All UVB lamps are pretty much the same*

Very wrong for a variety of reasons. For starters, UVB isn't a singular thing. It is a range of colors that span 280nm to 320nm. Virtually all UVB bulbs only produce only the lower energy portion of that spectrum, 300-320nm. The Flower Power is the exception, because it uses a patented glass. The higher bands from 280-290nm in particular are exponentially more powerful and where you get a real defense reaction from the plant.

*As long as you give it some kind of UVB, you are going to get the same results*

Basic plant biology says otherwise. The protein that tells cannabis (and other plants) that they are in a high UVB environment is called UVR8. Triggering this protein is what makes the plant go into overdrive and produce tons of extra trichomes. The only way this is triggered is by exposure to 280-290nm. The overwhelming majority of UVB lamps do not produce this range.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 11, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> But that light is only 310nm
> 
> Marijuana has a gene that is triggered at 280nm. Solacure is only bulb on the market that has its most power spectrum from 280nm-305nm. It takes special, really expensive glass to be able to go down to 280nm.
> 
> ...


I don't totally agree with what you are saying. Yes the lower bands of UVB are more effective and they are also the most harmful. They must be used very sparingly because although they shock the plant into producing trichomes for protection it does not totally protect the plant and UVB gets in. Because UV-B can damage the plant’s cells, this can lead to stress—which will ultimately cause lower yields but more potent buds. UVA also triggers this defence, it is just less harmful and thus not as potent for the job. There is no question low band UVB 280 - 290nm is the most effective but also the most dangerous. There is no doubt that not all UVB lamps are the same, there is always a range on the market and true UVB are very expensive.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 11, 2020)

Its not me saying it. Its science. Aint my opinion. I cant express an opinion it on a technical level, Im going by studies they did at Perdue University, and numerous other studies both in colleges, and going all the way back to the 70s in Skylab. Remember Skylab??????.......Marijuana was the first plant they grew in space, and experimented with different light wave lengths. The one I read the article on used the light Xenon, and millions of lumens, and only flashed for milliseconds. But they proved back in the 70s that cannabinoids could be influenced by manipulating the different light waves.

Science know marijuana has a protein thats triggers at 280nm. Thats a scientific fact.

This is not my opinion.

The protein that tells cannabis (and other plants) that they are in a high UVB environment is called UVR8. Triggering this protein is what makes the plant go into overdrive and produce tons of extra trichomes. The only way this is triggered is by exposure to 280-290nm. The overwhelming majority of UVB lamps do not produce this range. 




*UVR8*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Jump to navigationJump to search

Other dataIdentifiersUVB-resistance protein UVR8
Crystal structure of UVB-resistance protein UVR8.[1]Organism_Arabidopsis thaliana_SymbolUVR8Entrez836506PDB4DNW More structuresRefSeq (mRNA)NM_125781RefSeq (Prot)NP_201191UniProtQ9XHD7Chromosome_5: 25.55 - 25.56 Mb_
showSearch for

*UV-B resistance 8* (*UVR8*) also known as *ultraviolet-B receptor UVR8* is an UV-B – sensing protein found in plants and possibly other sources.[2] It is responsible for sensing ultraviolet light in the range 280-315 nm and initiating the plant stress response. It is most sensitive at 285nm, near the lower limit of UVB. UVR8 was first identified as a crucial mediator of a plant's response to UV-B in _Arabidopsis thaliana_ containing a mutation in this protein. This plant was found to have a hypersensitivity to UV-B[3] which damages DNA. UVR8 is thought to be a unique photoreceptor as it doesn't contain a prosthetic chromophore but its light-sensing ability is intrinsic to the molecule.[4] Tryptophan (Trp) residue 285 has been suggested to act the UV-B sensor, while other Trp residues have been also seen to be involved (Trp233 > Trp337 > Trp94) although in-vivo data suggests that Trp285 and Trp233 are most important.[2]


*Evolution[edit]*
Although the complete genome sequence is only available from a limited number of angiosperms, bioinformatic analysis suggests that there are a large number of UVR8 orthologs. Both number and position of key residues seem to be well conserved among angiosperms but also other plant species (e.g., _Chlamydomonas reinhardtii_ and _Volvox carteri_). The latter implies that UVR8 potentially appeared before the evolutionary split in vascular land plants which would be rational considering that at that time the amount of UV-B radiation that penetrated the earth surface was higher as the ozone layer was not fully developed, hence UV protection and acclimation would be of crucial importance.[5]
*Structure[edit]*
UVR8 is a β-propeller protein with 7 blade-shaped β-sheets. It shares sequence homology with mammalian proteins involved in regulating chromatin condensation, for example the human RCC1 gene product. In the dark state, UVR8 forms a homodimer that is localized in the cytosol, but UV-B illumination induces the dissociation of UVR8 dimer to its respective monomers and translocation to the nucleus occurs.[6] The dimer is held together via a complex salt bridge network.[2]
*Mechanism[edit]*
Upon UV-B irradiation, light is absorbed by one or more Trp residues which are situated adjacent to Arg residues which form salt bridges across the dimer interface. It is thought that this light absorption induces the disruption of the salt-bridges and thus leads to the molecule's monomerization.[2][7] Following monomerization, UVR8 accumulates in the nucleus where it interacts with a protein called constitutively photomorphogenic 1 (COP1). COP1 is known to act as an E3 Ubiquitin ligase that targets key transcription factors for ubiquitination and proteasome-mediated degradation. However, in the case of UVR8, it has been shown to act as a positive regulator of UVR8-mediated UV-B signalling.[8] Upon UV-B illumination, UVR8 interacts via a C-terminal 27 amino acid region with the WD40 domain of COP1 in the nucleus,[9] which triggers the induction of ELONGATED HYPOCOTYL 5 (HY5) — a key transcription factor for several UV-B responsive genes, and overall results in UV-B acclimation.[10]


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 11, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Its not me saying it. Its science. Aint my opinion. I cant express an opinion it on a technical level, Im going by studies they did at Perdue University, and numerous other studies both in colleges, and going all the way back to the 70s in Skylab. Remember Skylab??????.......Marijuana was the first plant they grew in space, and experimented with different light wave lengths. The one I read the article on used the light Xenon, and millions of lumens, and only flashed for milliseconds. But they proved back in the 70s that cannabinoids could be influenced by manipulating the different light waves.
> 
> Science know marijuana has a protein thats triggers at 280nm. Thats a scientific fact.
> 
> ...


Ok got it. You are saying all UV lights are useless for pot unless it is 280-290nm and that only a light at 280-290nm is effective. So basically 99 % plus of the UV lights out there do nothing for your grow. Give this a read bud. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6455078/


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 11, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> Ive been running a 4' solacure in my 2x4 for a couple of months now, upon recommendation from @jimihendrix1 I love it, used it the last 4 or 5 weeks of flower on my last harvest, had super frosty buds.
> So far so good, nice light, and I got the mini fixture. Slim and narrow, nice for mounting in tight spots.


What schedule do you run it on?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 11, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Ok got it. You are saying all UV lights are useless for pot unless it is 280-290nm and that only a light at 280-290nm is effective. So basically 99 % plus of the UV lights out there do nothing for your grow. Give this a read bud. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6455078/



Im not saying it sir. SCIENCE says the Protein Receptor UVR8, which causes stress to the plant is only activated at 280nm-305nm. Take it for whatever you wish.

Not my opinion. Its plant physiology. Scientific fact.

So yes, to INCREASE THC if the light is not in the 280nm-305 range, its useless. The plant needs all forms of UVA/B as it evolved with it, but the UVR8 Protein is triggered at 280nm-285nm - 305nm. No getting around it.
It also takes special glass to transmit this wavelength.



*UV-B resistance 8* (*UVR8*) also known as *ultraviolet-B receptor UVR8* is an UV-B – sensing protein found in plants and possibly other sources.[2] It is responsible for sensing ultraviolet light in the range 280-315 nm and initiating the plant stress response. It is most sensitive at 285nm, near the lower limit of UVB.


----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 11, 2020)

Right now flower is running 12-12. So I've got them on from 2-3, 4-5, and 6-7. Running hybrids. Ive got some heavy leaning sativa's ill be running soon, and those will probably get about 5 hours of UV light.


----------



## Bookush34 (Nov 11, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> Ive been running a 4' solacure in my 2x4 for a couple of months now, upon recommendation from @jimihendrix1 I love it, used it the last 4 or 5 weeks of flower on my last harvest, had super frosty buds.
> So far so good, nice light, and I got the mini fixture. Slim and narrow, nice for mounting in tight spots.


What kinda light schedule are you running them on


----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 11, 2020)

Dracarys by Katsu. Use the Solacure for the last 4-5 weeks of flower. Has a real nice mule kick to the head kind of buzz


----------



## Bookush34 (Nov 11, 2020)

What are symptoms of too much UVB


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 11, 2020)

Leaf Stress is usually the first sign. Second the leaves get fried, and either kill the plant, or severely injure it.. What one is trying to do is push it as far as you can, and not burn the plant.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 11, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Leaf Stress is usually the first sign. Second the leaves get fried, and either kill the plant, or severely injure it.. What one is trying to do is push it as far as you can, and not burn the plant.


So experimentation is a must?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 11, 2020)

Yes. Start out slow, and work up over a week, or 10 days. Some strains will also have a better response. Plants with origins from near the Equator, and or high altitude will benefit the most.

A mountain in Equador ( 20,000 feet ) had UVA/B as high as what is on Mars.
Ya know the UV index they have on the weather?? Goes from 1-10??? UVA/B in Equador measured a 26, on the 1-10 scale.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 11, 2020)

Do they have some kind of dimmer or do you just move the light? How high above do you suggest starting off?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 11, 2020)

No Dimmer.

I use them at 24 inches. I run 2 in a 4 x 4 and 1000w HID/Hortilux HPS.
If you have a less powerful light than my 1000w HID, and have to run them closer, then you would need to run the UVA/B less as the closer it is, the more powerful it is.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 11, 2020)

I have a 400 watt led in a 3x3. So run them less time? Or height?


----------



## We Toke Chronic (Nov 11, 2020)

Vigorous growth.. lol and yellowing foliage. It definitely makes your plant use up its N faster then normal. 



Bookush34 said:


> What are symptoms of too much UVB


----------



## Bookush34 (Nov 12, 2020)

Thank you for all the reply’s. 
I see their is still a large difference between growers as to how much to use.

but I like the idea of slowing working up and watch the plants.
I think I’ll try 
0-1-0-0-1-0-0-1-0-0-1-0 for a cycle in 12/12.
Probably start at 30” as that where my hood for my cobs are sitting.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 12, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Im not saying it sir. SCIENCE says the Protein Receptor UVR8, which causes stress to the plant is only activated at 280nm-305nm. Take it for whatever you wish.
> 
> Not my opinion. Its plant physiology. Scientific fact.
> 
> ...


So you use Solacure and on their website it says "We have reason to believe that UVA is also beneficial. While it doesn't stimulate THC production, it penetrates much more deeply than UVB and may stimulated trichome production, which makes THC possible." So what do you feel that means? I don't disagree that hitting the plant with destructive UV in the low UVB band is effective for increasing THC but what do you think increased trichome production will do?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 12, 2020)

Still the UVR8 Protein is NOT activated unless its 280nm. As I said. UVA is also important, as everything evolved with UVA, and UVB. Obviously you overlooked, dont care about me stating UVA is also important.

Bottom line is UVR8 is NOT activated if not exposed to 280nm/285nm-305nm.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 12, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Still the UVR8 Protein is NOT activated unless its 280nm. As I said. UVA is also important, as everything evolved with UVA, and UVB.
> 
> Bottom line is UVR8 is NOT activated if not exposed to 280nm/285nm-305nm.


I am not disagreeing with that point.
Edit. You are stating a scientific fact about UVR8, I am not trying to debate that with you. Clearly you have done much more research on this and I am more than happy to accept your knowledge about it. I am more curious about what UVA does, why you feel it is important and what effects it has on the plants. Increased trichome production is a good thing.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 12, 2020)

I said UVA is important long ago. Plants, and animals evolved with both. I think Solacure statement speaks for itself. UVA is also important, but to highly stress the plant, one must activate the UVR8 protein.
Seems like they mean UVA could be a Precursor to Trichome production, but it still takes 280nm to produce stress induced damage, forcing the plant to change the chemical profile. Just because one has more trichomes, does not mean they are more psychoactive.
More Trichomes does not mean higher psychoactivity.

The reason I started using UVA/B was to replicate the sun as best as I can.

So for me I ask the question?? Does the SUN emit UVB??? 280nm??? YEP. So for me, if the bulb aint producing 280nm, its not replicating the sun. Bottom line. Anything that has ZERO 280nm light, is useless for my purposes. YMMV. Mine dont.

Ive seen hemp with huge gland production, but no THC
5% of UVB makes it to earth.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 12, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I said UVA is important long ago. Plants, and animals evolved with both. I think Solacure statement speaks for itself. UVA is also important, but to highly stress the plant, one must activate the UVR8 protein.
> Seems like they mean UVA could be a Precursor to Trichome production, but it still takes 280nm to produce stress induced damage, forcing the plant to change the chemical profile. Just because one has more trichomes, does not mean they are more psychoactive.
> More Trichomes does not mean higher psychoactivity.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to respond and share your knowledge. I appreciate it.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 12, 2020)

Looks pretty good huh?? 0 THC.

HEMP!!!!


----------



## Cabrone (Nov 12, 2020)

A little back and forth goes a long way! @Doug Dawson and @jimihendrix1, thanks to both of you, I learned alot. Great thread


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 12, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Looks pretty good huh?? 0 THC.
> 
> HEMP!!!!
> 
> ...


LOL, yes it does. Now let's say you want to make rosin, it seems like increased trichomes would produce more product? If one added UVA and managed to increase trichome production would that not create more resin? I am not talking about increased potency from UVB damage, I am talking about volume.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 12, 2020)

Yep.


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 13, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Leaf Stress is usually the first sign. Second the leaves get fried, and either kill the plant, or severely injure it.. What one is trying to do is push it as far as you can, and not burn the plant.


Yo what's up slim skinny jimmy.


----------



## go go kid (Nov 13, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> Dracarys by Katsu. Use the Solacure for the last 4-5 weeks of flower. Has a real nice mule kick to the head kind of buzz
> 
> View attachment 4740081


yuck, you habe a horid sticky smelly weed in your hands, now go and roll a joint and think about what youve done  v nice. i read somewhare about 2 to 3 weeks at least at the end of flowering, but its just one persons opnion


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Nov 13, 2020)

Do the Solacure flower powers add much heat? Id be going with 2 x 4'. 
Thank you.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 13, 2020)

No, not much heat. Maybe a bit warmer. Very little. Tanning Bed is UVA/B, how hot do they get? With multiple bulbs??


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 13, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> No, not much heat. Maybe a bit warmer. Very little. Tanning Bed is UVA/B, how hot do they get? With multiple bulbs??


If only we could access the President's expertise on this subject...


----------



## budman410 (Nov 19, 2020)

I’m planning on getting some uva strips and I’ll compare the tables I have with the same strain and no strips, higher wattage and lower wattage. I’ll make a thread once flowering is over.


----------



## Wastei (Nov 20, 2020)

UVA is the way to go. UVA also travels through glass/reflectors, UVB doesn't. UVB will affect final yield negatively if used excessively.


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Nov 20, 2020)

budman410 said:


> I’m planning on getting some uva strips and I’ll compare the tables I have with the same strain and no strips, higher wattage and lower wattage. I’ll make a thread once flowering is over.


Awesome cant wait to see. Love these experiments


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 20, 2020)

Weed needs UVB to do cellular damage/IE Change Chemical Profile. One just has to be careful and not fry them. Theres a fine line between being good, and frying. UVA doesnt do cellular damage to plants. It does to humans. 340nm is dangerous to humans.

For ME, Im only trying to reproduce the sun. The sun emits UVB, and plants have evolved with it. And you can believe weed did. Weed originated at high altitude where UVA/B is much higher. In Equador, UVA/B was measured as high as on MARS at 20,000 ft. Ya know the 1-10 scale the weather uses to measure the UV???? In Equador, it was measured at a 26. Even half of that will fry your butt. 13????

IMHO though not verified.. I feel the UVA/B increases the need for either more air flow, or a high amount of CO2. Logically I assume the bulbs, both UVA/B Increase Metabolism, so if you arent already getting an optimum amount of either, the plants may suffer, and make them grow slower, and decrease yield, and potency...... You HAVE to have good ventilation.

UVA makes the plant produce More Trichomes, but does not do cellular damage. Weed has a gene/protein thats activated at 280nm-285nm. Only bulb on the market I know of that has its most powerful spectrum from 280nm-300nm is a Solacure Flower power. The glass is super expensive. 32w Solacure is 20x more powerful than the best Reptile Bulb. Which is the Arcadia Desert Reptile 54w

UVA/B we speak of goes from 280nm-400nm, so the solacure UVB spectrum of strenght being from 280nm-300nm still leaves more UVA than UVB. Its balanced with a slight shift geared towards plants vs Animals/Reptiles ect.

5% of radiation that hits the earth is UVB. Plants get UVB in nature.
ALTITUDE
At higher altitudes, a thinner atmosphere absorbs less UV radiation. With every 1000 metres increase in altitude, UVA/B radiation levels increase by 10% to 12%.

Plants have a Protein that is most strongly activated at 280nm-285nm. Its just scientific fact.

UVR8 Protien
*UV-B resistance 8* (*UVR8*) also known as *ultraviolet-B receptor UVR8* is an UV-B – sensing protein found in plants and possibly other sources.[2] It is responsible for sensing ultraviolet light in the range 280-315 nm and initiating the plant stress response. It is most sensitive at 285nm, near the lower limit of UVB. UVR8 was first identified as a crucial mediator of a plant's response to UV-B in _Arabidopsis thaliana_ containing a mutation in this protein. This plant was found to have a hypersensitivity to UV-B[3] which damages DNA. UVR8 is thought to be a unique photoreceptor as it doesn't contain a prosthetic chromophore but its light-sensing ability is intrinsic to the molecule.[4] Tryptophan (Trp) residue 285 has been suggested to act the UV-B sensor, while other Trp residues have been also seen to be involved (Trp233 > Trp337 > Trp94) although in-vivo data suggests that Trp285 and Trp233 are most important.[2]

*Evolution*
Although the complete genome sequence is only available from a limited number of angiosperms, bioinformatic analysis suggests that there are a large number of UVR8 orthologs. Both number and position of key residues seem to be well conserved among angiosperms but also other plant species (e.g., _Chlamydomonas reinhardtii_ and _Volvox carteri_). The latter implies that UVR8 potentially appeared before the evolutionary split in vascular land plants which would be rational considering that at that time the amount of UV-B radiation that penetrated the earth surface was higher as the ozone layer was not fully developed, hence UV protection and acclimation would be of crucial importance.[5]

*Structure*
UVR8 is a β-propeller protein with 7 blade-shaped β-sheets. It shares sequence homology with mammalian proteins involved in regulating chromatin condensation, for example the human RCC1 gene product. In the dark state, UVR8 forms a homodimer that is localized in the cytosol, but UV-B illumination induces the dissociation of UVR8 dimer to its respective monomers and translocation to the nucleus occurs.[6] The dimer is held together via a complex salt bridge network.[2]

*Mechanism*
Upon UV-B irradiation, light is absorbed by one or more Trp residues which are situated adjacent to Arg residues which form salt bridges across the dimer interface. It is thought that this light absorption induces the disruption of the salt-bridges and thus leads to the molecule's monomerization.[2][7] Following monomerization, UVR8 accumulates in the nucleus where it interacts with a protein called constitutively photomorphogenic 1 (COP1). COP1 is known to act as an E3 Ubiquitin ligase that targets key transcription factors for ubiquitination and proteasome-mediated degradation. However, in the case of UVR8, it has been shown to act as a positive regulator of UVR8-mediated UV-B signalling.[8] Upon UV-B illumination, UVR8 interacts via a C-terminal 27 amino acid region with the WD40 domain of COP1 in the nucleus,[9] which triggers the induction of ELONGATED HYPOCOTYL 5 (HY5) — a key transcription factor for several UV-B responsive genes, and overall results in UV-B acclimation.[10]


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 20, 2020)

*ECUADORIAN CIVILIAN SPACE AGENCY PUBLISHES THE HYPERION REPORT:
ECUADOR, PERU AND COLOMBIA RECEIVING THE HIGHEST UV RADIATION DOSE ON THE PLANET

October 22 2008, Guayaquil - Ecuador:* The Ecuadorian Civilian Space Agency - EXA published today the *HYPERION Report*, the results of a field study about the state of the ozone layer over equatorial latitudes, based on images from 10 different satellites and instruments from ESA, Environmental Canada, NASA, the KNMI, the DLR and 2 ground meteorological stations from EXA on Ecuadorian territory that proves the existence of a great weakening of the ozone layer over equatorial latitudes, resulting in extreme UV radiation hitting Ecuadorian territory, far exceeding the maximum tolerance or safety limit established for human health.

The radiation levels detected by the ground stations correlate perfectly with the satellite imaging and exceeds *14 UVI* for the coastal city of Guayaquil and also exceeds *24 UVI* for the capital city of Quito, the maximum tolerable level of radiation, as established by the UV Index of the World Health Organization (WHO) and the World Meteorological Organization (WMO) is *11 UVI*. The study, that has taken 1 year to be completed found also that the power of the radiation is so high that even the normal could cover over this cities is unable to lower it down to acceptable human tolerance levels.

Although only Ecuadorian UV levels have been measured directly on the ground, satellite imaging indicates that Colombia and Peru are also being hit by extreme levels of UV radiation. The equipment used by EXA on this ground measurements is state of the art equipment, proven in Antarctic polar regions and in use be the University of Stanford and the Argentinean CONAE National Space Agency.

EXA announced too that starting today the *HYPERION Reactive Alert Network *starts operations as a public free service that will allow the population to know, in five minutes intervals, what is the radiation levels they are being exposed to and which actions they should take to avoid danger, recommendations based on the standard proposed by the WHO y WMO, EXA also urged publicly to the mobile phone companies present in the country to transmit this information to their customers in the form of a simple text message to get this information in real time to the inhabitants of the areas protected by the HYPERION Network.

This network covers the major cities of Quito an Guayaquil, protecting more than 4 million people by providing them with real time information vital to avoid exposure to harmful levels of radiation that in the mid term can lead to skin cancer, many types of blindness, a weakening of the immune system and therefore leaving them exposed to many illness.

EXA also revealed that the more powerful frequency of the UV radiation is in the range of *340 nm*, a well known type of radiation that can alter human DNA, with the potential to cause cellular damage and mutations, this type of radiation reaches 14 watts per square meter in Quito, when normal levels should be in the range of 1 watt per square meter.

EXA directives made a call to the Ecuadorian government to urgently intervene to protect the population, due the fact that the HYPERION network can only protect 28% of the population, the 72% remaining is still left unprotected. they also said to be ready to support the effort and transfer the capabilities developed by them to the government, as EXA is an NGO with limited funding and this is a matter of national security that should be attended by the goverment.

The announced too that a copy of the HYPERION Report will be sent to the diplomatic representatives of the involved countries, but specially to Colombia and Peru, many recommendations were emitted as those like considering altering the schedule of the breaks in the schools to protect the children due to their high vulnerability, lift the actual restrictions for the use of anti solar films on the vehicles, the use of solar filters with an SPF over 70 for the coastal and Amazonia region and over SPF 100 for the Andean region and the call for the declaration of a National Climatic Emergency state.


----------



## budman410 (Nov 20, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Weed needs UVB to do cellular damage/IE Change Chemical Profile. One just has to be careful and not fry them. Theres a fine line between being good, and frying. UVA doesnt do cellular damage to plants. It does to humans. 340nm is dangerous to humans.
> 
> For ME, Im only trying to reproduce the sun. The sun emits UVB, and plants have evolved with it. And you can believe weed did. Weed originated at high altitude where UVA/B is much higher. In Equador, UVA/B was measured as high as on MARS at 20,000 ft. Ya know the 1-10 scale the weather uses to measure the UV???? In Equador, it was measured at a 26. Even half of that will fry your butt. 13????
> 
> ...


I think the strips are 390or395nm, I’m aware there’s claims it don’t make the bud more potent. If it increase the trichs, smell stronger, look more colorful are all benefits for me. Atleast with some kind of experiments can know what they do, if they do anything at all


----------



## Cabrone (Nov 20, 2020)

[QUOTE="jimihendrix1, post: 15947781,
Only bulb on the market I know of that has its most powerful spectrum from 280nm-300nm is a Solacure Flower power. The glass is super expensive. 32w Solacure is 20x more powerful than the best Reptile Bulb. Which is the Arcadia Desert Reptile 54w
What about the agromax pure uv-b bulb? Shane tested several uv-b bulbs on his migro you tube channel with very good numbers.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 20, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Looks pretty good huh?? 0 THC.
> 
> HEMP!!!!
> 
> ...


Pretendagrass!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 20, 2020)

budman410 said:


> I think the strips are 390or395nm, I’m aware there’s claims it don’t make the bud more potent. If it increase the trichs, smell stronger, look more colorful are all benefits for me. At least with some kind of experiments can know what they do, if they do anything at all



The Pjhillips says it peaks at 310nm-315nm, and purposefully avoid going lower than that. Phillips is made for treatment for Psoriosis., and does not go below 310nm.

Agromax either has a mistake on their website, or their false advertising by saying UVC starts at 290nm. Possibly trying to discourage the use of a bulb that goes to 280nm???? 280nm, is the turning point between UVC and UVB.

It also takes really expensive glass to let 280nm through, and as we know, UV doesnt reflect worth a crap. The Solacure has a Built In Reflector, specially made to reflect UVA/B most efficiently, and the bulb works with any standard fixture. Can also be run at 80w!!!!! vs 32w. Theyre way over built.

Agromax
UV-A light measures between 400-320nm, UV-B is between 320-290 and from 290-100nm is UV-C

Agromax doesnt go below 290nm. Also dont get me wrong, 290nm will probably give some kind of a response, but I also question the glass, and doesnt have a built in reflector, so it has to by way way less efficient at the least. And they use more electricity, and arent as powerful. Remember the SC can run at 80w. 2x more powerful than normal. But of course it wears the bulb out faster.

Solacure also makes Super Powerful UVA/b bulbs. WAY more powerful than the bulbs in mentioning. The are more like the sun as where the Flower Power is geared more to plants, this bulb also goes down to 280nm, but that is not its strongest frequency, and where the Flower Power Bulb is strongest at 280-30nm. They make bulbs they use to age wood, tan show pigs, and all kinds of stuff. 100w UVA bulbs.
This is a complete power kit including a SunHorse 120V @2.4amp ballast, 8 premium Leviton lamp holders (two per lamp), mounting screws and 4 of our best selling FR71T12 SG-1 UVA/B lamps.

Applications:
This versatile kit is mainly designed for curing, and is very popular for surf-board makers, luthiers of fine instruments and high production assembly line work. It has also been tested for cannabis production and wood aging. It is a solid, all around UVA / UVB lamp with extremely high output in the 365nm, plus output in the 315nm-320nmnm range and in the 280-288nm range to suppress bubbles and surface flaws. Proven for curing applications that need a 365nm center frequency.
100 WATTS!!!!!!! 6ft long



Phillips UVB
Action spectrum studies in psoriasis have established that UV light with wavelengths between 310 and 315 nm can completely clear skin lesions at sub-erythemogenic doses. In contrast, wavelengths from 290 to 300 nm produce a sunburn reaction without any therapeutic benefit (1, 2). These findings led to the development and use of narrowband UVB (NB-UVB) light sources for dermatological therapy. Since its introduction in 1988, the Philips TL01 fluorescent tube has been used successfully and safely in phototherapy for many skin diseases (3-6). A major advantage was that burning of patients could be effectively controlled compared to existing photochemo-therapy modalities and broad- and small-spectrum UVB treatments.This led to 311 nm irradiation becoming the treatment of choice for conditions such as vitiligo (7,  and Psoriasis (13, 14) In recent years lamps using an alternative ‘311 nm’ light source have become available, offered as a cost-effective replacements for the Philips TL01. However there are some worrying differences between the two.

Another thing to consider. The main purpose of the 280nm is to activate the Protien UVR8 to change the chemical profile, not to simply increase trichome count. That still wont change the cannabinoid profile. 280nm makes the plant protect itself.





NameAbbreviationWavelength
(nm)Photon energy
(eV, aJ)Notes/alternative namesUltraviolet CUVC100–2804.43–12.4,
0.710–1.987Short-wave, germicidal, completely absorbed by the ozone layer and atmosphere: hard UV.Ultraviolet BUVB280–3153.94–4.43,
0.631–0.710Medium-wave, mostly absorbed by the ozone layer: intermediate UV; Dorno [de] radiation.Ultraviolet AUVA315–4003.10–3.94,
0.497–0.631Long-wave, black light, not absorbed by the ozone layer: soft UV.Hydrogen
Lyman-alphaH Lyman-α121–12210.16–10.25,
1.628–1.642Spectral line at 121.6 nm, 10.20 eV. Ionizing radiation at shorter wavelengths.Far ultravioletFUV122–2006.20–10.16,
0.993–1.628Middle ultravioletMUV200–3004.13–6.20,
0.662–0.993Near ultravioletNUV300–4003.10–4.13,
0.497–0.662Visible to birds, insects and fish.Extreme ultravioletEUV10–12110.25–124,
1.642–19.867Entirely ionizing radiation by some definitions; completely absorbed by the atmosphere.Vacuum ultravioletVUV10–2006.20–124,
0.993–19.867Strongly absorbed by atmospheric oxygen, though 150–200 nm wavelengths can propagate through nitrogen.


----------



## Cabrone (Nov 20, 2020)

These are the par maps Shane got when testing with a Solarmeter uv-b tester? This meter measures 280-320nm. Looks pretty solid. Am I believing marketing bs? The spectrum charts are from the manufacturers, the par charts are what Shane got when he tested them.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 20, 2020)

. Argomax also does not go to 280nm. SC strongest range is 280nm-300nm.
Phillips broad band also only goes to 290nm

PAR Rating is useless and is not an accurate way of determining UVA/B. In reality, the less PAR of the Solacure is better. SC only goes to 380nm, is it a surprise it has no real PAR rating. It emits VERY LITTLE VISIBLE LIGHT. UVA/B is not visible. Visible light starts at 400nm.

*Photosynthetically active radiation*, often abbreviated *PAR*, designates the spectral range (wave band) of solar radiation from 400 to 700 nanometers that photosynthetic organisms are able to use in the process of photosynthesis
400nm-700nm IS VISIBALE LIGHT

Light from *400–700 nanometers* (nm) is called visible light, or the visible spectrum because humans can see it. Light outside of this range may be visible to other organisms but cannot be perceived by the human eye.

Makes me wonder why the person that tested puts so much emphasis on PAR when UVA/B has none????

Also the SC can run up to 80w.


----------



## Bookush34 (Nov 26, 2020)

My 24” solarcure flower power should be here tomorrow. Can’t wait to try it out. 
got two plants 2.5 weeks into flower and one in the veg tent. and a Jack Herer seed soaking alone. Maybe I should start a grow journal


----------



## Topshelfruns (Nov 30, 2020)

Bookush34 said:


> My 24” solarcure flower power should be here tomorrow. Can’t wait to try it out.
> got two plants 2.5 weeks into flower and one in the veg tent. and a Jack Herer seed soaking alone. Maybe I should start a grow journal


Please start one I would follow it


----------



## Bookush34 (Nov 30, 2020)

Topshelfruns said:


> Please start one I would follow it


Fucking fedex is being lazy cunts. Won’t come out and drop it off


----------



## detgreenthumb (Dec 4, 2020)

Bookush34 said:


> I am looking at adding a UBV light to my grow. I’ve done some research and am pretty convinced it should increase THC production.
> One thing I could not find a consistent answer on is how much UVB to give and how many hrs on and off.
> 
> I am thinking of going with solarcure’s 2ft flower power setup.
> ...


The real question is how much UV-C???


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Dec 4, 2020)

Confusion is so great. It drives so much cannabis related business. If you don't know about something then you must be missing out so the only way to catch up is to keep buying until eventually somebody tells us We are good....until something potentially better may or may not be available so either buy it or wait for what's next or better yet, buy it AND buy what's next so you don't take a chance on being behind the curve.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 4, 2020)

All Im trying to do is replicate the sun. Nothing more.

All I know is the sun produces both UVA/B, and thats all I care about. All the other stuff is just going off on a tangent.


My only question with using these lights is?

Does the sun produce 280nm of light??

Answer is YES. So if a light doesnt produce 280nm efficiently, its not reproducing the rays of the sun accurately. Its really that simple. It either does, or it doesnt.


----------



## Topshelfruns (Dec 4, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> The real question is how much UV-C???


I vegged this plant under a 400w solis tek 10k metal halide last year and I cant help but think that the amount of UV the bulb produced was damaging my plants somehow  and honestly If I can avoid using UVC i will! My next grow i will be using the agromax pure uv t5 ho bulb and run it 12 hours a day! I will report back my findings.
I grow using hydroton pebbles and rockwool grow cubes.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 4, 2020)

If it was shorter than normal,, its probably because the 10k bulb has so much Blue in it. Blue will keep it much more compact, and leafy.

I start both seedlings, and veg with 1000w Hortilux HPS. Only thing that gets less light is a clone. I use the side lighting of 1000w Hortilux for clones. Keep them at least 6ft away. I use UVA/B from Seedling-flowering. Not just the end. Outside they get it from seedling- harvest.

sativas down in coilumbia, Equador, Peru all get huge amounts of both UVA/B, and also add in High Altitude of the Andes. 2nd talles mountains in the world.
One also has to take into consideration the Origin of the plants that are grown. Are they more narrow leaf, or wide leaf dominant?? Hybrid?? Which parent do they take after. Indica/Indica dominant plants cannot take the UVA/B that a narrow leaf sativa has evolved into along the equator. 

Not all strains will have the same response.


High levels of UVA/B would more closely simulate strains originating from Africa, Columbia, Equador, Peru, Brazil and regions 20 degrees North, or South of the Equator.
Only one place in USA that has UVA/B levels that can give huge amounts of UVA/B vs the equator is Hawaii


----------



## Topshelfruns (Dec 4, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Not all strains will have the same response.
> High levels of UVA/B would more closely simulate strains originating from Africa, Columbia, Equador, Peru, Brazil and regions 20 degrees North, or South of the Equator.
> Only one place in USA that has UVA/B levels that can give huge amounts of UVA/B vs the equator is Hawaii


I greatly appreciate the information  quick question in my area if I ever buy sativa it's always low quality vs indica's or hybrid's do you think this might be because the sativas are not getting high enough uv levels?


----------



## detgreenthumb (Dec 4, 2020)

Topshelfruns said:


> I vegged this plant under a 400w solis tek 10k metal halide last year and I cant help but think that the amount of UV the bulb produced was damaging my plants somehow  and honestly If I can avoid using UVC i will! My next grow i will be using the agromax pure uv t5 ho bulb and run it 12 hours a day! I will report back my findings.
> I grow using hydroton pebbles and rockwool grow cubes.
> View attachment 4759504


UV forces the plant to create its natural defenses (trichomes) against the damage they cause. The UV should be introduced towards the back end of veg through flower with C being the most rarely used of all (can cause serious skin damage to humans). But UV-C also sterilizes areas from mold and PM


----------



## Topshelfruns (Dec 4, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> UV forces the plant to create its natural defenses (trichomes) against the damage they cause. The UV should be introduced towards the back end of veg through flower with C being the most rarely used of all (can cause serious skin damage to humans). But UV-C also sterilizes areas from mold and PM


When I spoke with solis tek on the phone years ago they told me the 10k produces UVA's uvb and uvc and they told me that 30% of the total spectral energy emitted is within the uv spectra do you think this bulb produces 280nm UVB?


----------



## detgreenthumb (Dec 4, 2020)

Topshelfruns said:


> When I spoke with solis tek on the phone years ago they told me the 10k produces UVA's uvb and uvc and they told me that 30% of the total spectral energy emitted is within the uv spectra do you think this bulb produces 280nm UVB?


I'd have to Josh to get those specs. I highly doubt they're pumping UV-C out of those though


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 4, 2020)

280nm is the line of UVB/C. Sola Cure is strongest at 285nm-305nm, which 285 is the wave length the protein responds to the strongest.

Some manufacturers claim 290nm, which is incorrect according to NOAA


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Topshelfruns said:


> I greatly appreciate the information  quick question in my area if I ever buy sativa it's always low quality vs indica's or hybrid's do you think this might be because the sativas are not getting high enough uv levels?


One of the Big Reasons, and also most of them like Pure Haze will only finish in a Greenhouse, which many filters out UVA/B, but if they do9nt do smoething to protect them, the magnification will burn them alive, so many times they have to filter the light/UV so whatever material they use doesnt magnify, or create hot spots.


----------



## Cabrone (Dec 4, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> 280nm is the line of UVB/C. Sola Cure is strongest at 285nm-305nm, which 285 is the wave length the protein responds to the strongest.
> 
> Some manufacturers claim 290nm, which is incorrect according to NOAA


After giving @jimihendrix1 a little shit and prodding him for more info, he convinced me on the solacure bulbs. My 4-4ft's showed up yesterday. Thanks @jimihendrix1. I will set them up on the next run and report on results


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 5, 2020)

Main reason I use the SC is because they go to 280nm. The sun produces 280nm, and the plants have a gene at 285nm. So I dont get the controversy really. Its either 285nm, or it aint. 290nm, aint 285nm. Just like 2, isnt 3.
Im a Black, and White type of person. Something either IS, or ISNT in accordance with the 285nm Protein Photo Receptor.

Im also not so inflexible, or stubborn if someone can make a valid, logical argument about something, that I cant, or wont change my mind. Only a fool cant change their beliefs, if someone proves otherwise. NO ALTERNATIVE FACTS.

But Ive got no dog in the fight. Solacure goes to 280nm, no other bulb does. If there was another bulb that went to 280nm, have a built in reflector, Id try it too.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 5, 2020)

Topshelfruns said:


> I greatly appreciate the information  quick question in my area if I ever buy sativa it's always low quality vs indica's or hybrid's do you think this might be because the sativas are not getting high enough uv levels?


I can only speak based on my experiences, but a lot of the sativas local to me suck just because growers dont want to flower them for as long as they need to be flowered for. There's a commercial grower not too far from me that grows a lot of lemon haze, and he claims it is ready to be harvested at 8-9 weeks. a good friend of mine has the same exact cut of lemon haze, and he flowers it 12ish weeks, and gets considerably better results. when its flowered out like it is supposed to be, its almost a psychadelic buzz compared to the slight head change from the product harvested early.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 5, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> I can only speak based on my experiences, but a lot of the sativas local to me suck just because growers dont want to flower them for as long as they need to be flowered for. There's a commercial grower not too far from me that grows a lot of lemon haze, and he claims it is ready to be harvested at 8-9 weeks. a good friend of mine has the same exact cut of lemon haze, and he flowers it 12ish weeks, and gets considerably better results. when its flowered out like it is supposed to be, its almost a psychadelic buzz compared to the slight head change from the product harvested early.



And many Sativas will go longer than that.

Weve got a cut of Willie Nelson from 2006, and it will go 100+ days. Pure Haze can go 6 months, though its said the range of 130-150 days is what to look for. Willie Nelson is 100% Sativa. Vietnam Black x Highland Nepali. First time I grew this stuff, I vegged it 24/7 with 1000w Hortilux in 5 gallons soil for 30 days, trained if from early on by bending it over like a vine, and the sucker ended up 6 feet long, and the most I ever got out of a 5 gallon buck. 16oz out of 5g of Promix BX. This plant stretches like none other. It grows for 85 days after flip. All the while producing really nice Grey looking spear buds. Some of my friends favorite stuff. Best plant Ive seen for using the least amount of soil. Would get huge outside, but not finish until mid - late November.
Sativas are also grown mostly at 12/12 along the equator, though I veg most everything on 24/7, unless trying to match time outside in the spring. 14 hours is best, but for hardcore sativas, a greenhouse is best, unless in south Florida, or Hawaii. You can do 24/7, and slowly over a couple/few weeks cut them back to 14 hours for normal hybrids/Indicas.

People have a hard time letting long flowering strains go the distance. And they also need really strong light/umol.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 5, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> And many Sativas will go longer than that.
> 
> Weve got a cut of Willie Nelson from 2006, and it will go 100+ days. Pure Haze can go 6 months, though its said the range of 130-150 days is what to look for. Willie Nelson is 100% Sativa. Vietnam Black x Highland Nepali. First time I grew this stuff, I vegged it 24/7 with 1000w Hortilux in 5 gallons soil for 30 days, trained if from early on by bending it over like a vine, and the sucker ended up 6 feet long, and the most I ever got out of a 5 gallon buck. 16oz out of 5g of Promix BX. This plant stretches like none other. It grows for 85 days after flip. All the while producing really nice Grey looking spear buds. Some of my friends favorite stuff. Best plant Ive seen for using the least amount of soil. Would get huge outside, but not finish until mid - late November.
> Sativas are also grown mostly at 12/12 along the equator, though I veg most everything on 24/7, unless trying to match time outside in the spring. 14 hours is best, but for hardcore sativas, a greenhouse is best, unless in south Florida, or Hawaii. You can do 24/7, and slowly over a couple/few weeks cut them back to 14 hours for normal hybrids/Indicas.
> ...


Yeah, impatience is a bitch, especially when it comes to growing "Connoisseur Quality" cannabis. What I see a lot of where I live, in a fairly young cannabis market, is growers going straight from drying to the shelves. Lots of beautiful looking cannabis floating around that tastes like hay. Don't get me wrong, we've also got plenty of amazing growers out here too, but because of our low cost-to-entry and no limit on licenses, anybody with a savings account can become a commercial grower.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 5, 2020)

Topshelfruns said:


> I greatly appreciate the information  quick question in my area if I ever buy sativa it's always low quality vs indica's or hybrid's do you think this might be because the sativas are not getting high enough uv levels?


Define "low quality" if you mean lower THC content or not couch lock then that is normal for many sativa's which is why many people prefer them. Quality is not just about THC content. And chances are that any true sativa being sold is harvested too early. 



jimihendrix1 said:


> And many Sativas will go longer than that.
> 
> Weve got a cut of Willie Nelson from 2006, and it will go 100+ days. Pure Haze can go 6 months, though its said the range of 130-150 days is what to look for. Willie Nelson is 100% Sativa. Vietnam Black x Highland Nepali. First time I grew this stuff, I vegged it 24/7 with 1000w Hortilux in 5 gallons soil for 30 days, trained if from early on by bending it over like a vine, and the sucker ended up 6 feet long, and the most I ever got out of a 5 gallon buck. 16oz out of 5g of Promix BX. This plant stretches like none other. It grows for 85 days after flip. All the while producing really nice Grey looking spear buds. Some of my friends favorite stuff. Best plant Ive seen for using the least amount of soil. Would get huge outside, but not finish until mid - late November.
> Sativas are also grown mostly at 12/12 along the equator, though I veg most everything on 24/7, unless trying to match time outside in the spring. 14 hours is best, but for hardcore sativas, a greenhouse is best, unless in south Florida, or Hawaii. You can do 24/7, and slowly over a couple/few weeks cut them back to 14 hours for normal hybrids/Indicas.
> ...


It can be challenging growing some sativa's. I had an OTH go 20 weeks and it could have gone longer. I was glad to chop it down but then I was sad because I had been growing it for so long it had become like family. I still miss it.  

That Willie Nelson sounds nice. I have some ACE Orient express that is a cross of Vietnam Black and China Yunnan. When I get around to growing them I'm hoping to find a Vietnamese dominant pheno to work with.


----------



## Bookush34 (Dec 5, 2020)

Well after my SolarCure bulbs went missing in the mail two weeks ago I think I have finally tracked them down. They got handed over to another shipping company to do the rural delivery. Guess what. No one delivers to me. Hahaha.
I’ll make the treck later today.


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 5, 2020)

It can be challenging growing some sativa's. I had an OTH go 20 weeks and it could have gone longer. I was glad to chop it down but then I was sad because I had been growing it for so long it had become like family. I still miss it. 

That Willie Nelson sounds nice. I have some ACE Orient express that is a cross of Vietnam Black and China Yunnan. When I get around to growing them I'm hoping to find a Vietnamese dominant pheno to work with.
[/QUOTE]

I just ordered some Zamaldelica x Kali China, but I was so close to going with the Orient express, I want to try that Vietnam Black too.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 5, 2020)

Bookush34 said:


> Well after my SolarCure bulbs went missing in the mail two weeks ago I think I have finally tracked them down. They got handed over to another shipping company to do the rural delivery. Guess what. No one delivers to me. Hahaha.
> I’ll make the treck later today.


Well that's unfortunate.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 5, 2020)

@jimihendrix1 If I were to start incorporating UVB into my grow, what would be the best configuration in a 4x4 tent? I'm using an HLG-550 that is usually 20-24" from canopy, centered in the tent, I'm just not quite sure how I would go about hanging the UVB fixture/fixtures in order to get fairly equal coverage at the right distance and power setting.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 5, 2020)

2 x 32w 4ft bulbs per 4 x 4 is standard recommendation. At 24 inches. Just put them on each side of your fixture. You fixture is also good for about a 4 x 4. 
We use the F32 fixtures, and run the bulbs at 40w.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2020)

I’ve ran Arcadia bulbs, And hlgs uva attachment. The HLG I felt did nothing. I trust and it’s not just me, but we feel the the addiction of solacure lights was worth it. I hang them around 2 feet above canopy. Increasing time as we go. Plus the owner from solar cure is pretty good guy.


----------



## TommyDumper (Dec 29, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> *Using UV lamps as augmentation*
> 
> This is the simplest way to use UV lights and creates the least amount of risk. Using one lamp for every 4 to 8 plants and running them for 2 to 3 hours per day, after a break in period to get the plants used to the new source of stress. This is to just simulate what they would normally get if they were grown in northern latitudes. UV effects are cumulative, so running higher power for shorter periods like this is very similar to having lower UV all day long.
> 
> ...


Can you simply add a couple of UVB Bulbs to sockets, bulbs like this to a grow room with 12 plants? 
Does the lights spread pretty well or is placement critical?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 29, 2020)

Placement is critical


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 29, 2020)

TommyDumper said:


> Can you simply add a couple of UVB Bulbs to sockets, bulbs like this to a grow room with 12 plants?
> Does the lights spread pretty well or is placement critical?



I also believe that bulb will be hotter than fire.


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 29, 2020)

are these lights actually worth the money,


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 29, 2020)

18w is going to cover 4 x 4 ???

Also doesnt go to 280nm to activate the Gene Receptor weed has at 285nm.

Id not buy it.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 31, 2020)

@jimihendrix1 I'm pondering getting 4 of the 4’ solacure lights and fixtures, my only gripe is I like to grow big plants and sometimes I may not have the 24” of headspace to give the lights. I take it it’s pretty crucial to have the distance needed for these to not cook my leaves?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 31, 2020)

bk78 said:


> @jimihendrix1 I'm pondering getting 4 of the 4’ solacure lights and fixtures, my only gripe is I like to grow big plants and sometimes I may not have the 24” of headspace to give the lights. I take it it’s pretty crucial to have the distance needed for these to not cook my leaves?


No just give them less duration of time. The closer they are, the less time you will need to run them. Main thing is to try and find the point where the UVA/B is ALMOST damaging the plants, and cut it back until you see they are no longer being stressed.

Email the guy at Solacure. He is extremely helpful, and can answer most any question.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 31, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> No just give them less duration of time. The closer they are, the less time you will need to run them. Main thing is to try and find the point where the UVA/B is ALMOST damaging the plants, and cut it back until you see they are no longer being stressed.
> 
> Email the guy at Solacure. He is extremely helpful, and can answer most any question.


Sweet man, thanks.


----------



## JonCreighton (Jan 1, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Still the UVR8 Protein is NOT activated unless its 280nm. As I said. UVA is also important, as everything evolved with UVA, and UVB. Obviously you overlooked, dont care about me stating UVA is also important.
> 
> Bottom line is UVR8 is NOT activated if not exposed to 280nm/285nm-305nm.


could u post some papers on this or something... manufactures information can not be trusted.. its marketing not sceince. im less skeptical of wikipedia but id prefer some legit papers on the subject. im too lazy to trudge thru the citations at the moment so i figured id ask first..

also curious... most people i think would mean replicating the sun within the mcree curve.... but if ur saying ur trying to replicate the sun and going outside the mckree curve down to 280ish are u going up towards like 800 900nm aswell... ill push up to 740 then im out lol... id be curious if anyones going higher than that indoors.. 

thanks


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 1, 2021)

All I know is weed had a protein thats activated at 285nm, and if ya aint got 285nm, youre not activating the protein. Its that simple. Thats a scientific fact. For me if the light isnt producing at least 285nm, Im not going to use it.



*UVR8*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Crystal structure of UVB-resistance protein UVR8.[1]Organism_Arabidopsis thaliana_SymbolUVR8Entrez836506PDB4DNW More structuresRefSeq (mRNA)NM_125781RefSeq (Prot)NP_201191UniProtQ9XHD7Chromosome_5: 25.55 - 25.56 Mb_
showSearch for

*UV-B resistance 8* (*UVR8*) also known as *ultraviolet-B receptor UVR8* is an UV-B – sensing protein found in plants and possibly other sources.[2] It is responsible for sensing ultraviolet light in the range 280-315 nm and initiating the plant stress response. It is most sensitive at 285nm, near the lower limit of UVB. UVR8 was first identified as a crucial mediator of a plant's response to UV-B in _Arabidopsis thaliana_ containing a mutation in this protein. This plant was found to have a hypersensitivity to UV-B[3] which damages DNA. UVR8 is thought to be a unique photoreceptor as it doesn't contain a prosthetic chromophore but its light-sensing ability is intrinsic to the molecule.[4] Tryptophan (Trp) residue 285 has been suggested to act the UV-B sensor, while other Trp residues have been also seen to be involved (Trp233 > Trp337 > Trp94) although in-vivo data suggests that Trp285 and Trp233 are most important.[2]


----------



## Bookush34 (Jan 3, 2021)

Well I got me uvb all set up.
Little more veg time and the Jack Herer will
Go. Then the Maui wowi will follow.
Can’t wait to see what they do


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 30, 2021)

What were your results??

I also must correct myself. I always want to correct myself when Im either wrong, or mispoke.

UVR8 receptor is most strongly activated at 280nm-290nm, with 285nm having the strongest response. it is still activated at 295nm-315nm, though it is not as efficient. I believe the sun is strongest att 295nm-315nm. The Solacure is made to give the plant the strongest possible response at 280nm-300nm, annd is more efficient at creating the UVR8 response than the sun, which also increases the life of the bulb, and decreasing the amount of time the bulb needs to be turned on. You increase the life of the bulb, and decrease use of electricity. The Solacure bulb is 4x stronger than the sun at 280nm-300nm. The SC bulb goes up to 315nm. Anything beyond 315nm will activate secondary chemical reactions. Also the Solacure goes to around 360nm-400nm. There is another response at 385nm that works in synergy with the 285nm response, to help protect the plant against the damage 285nm can do.. They work together. The Solacure bulb is strong in both UVB, and UVA. It isnt just a UVB bulb. The Solacure produces wavelengths from 280nm-400nm. So it produces both strong UVA/B, but its just made to have a very strong response from 280nm-300nm

The cutoff for the sun is 295nm. Thus why the claim by Solacure that their UVB range is 4x stronger than the sun. It also takes special, expensive glass to allow 280nm-290nm to get through.

Also I do not work for Solacure, nor do I have anything do do with Solacure.
The reason I bought the Solacure is because it is a T12, which has a higher physical mass, and has a built in reflector. Also because of the strong response at 285nm... Solacure also makes a T8, but says for optimum results, the T12 is better, but may recommend the T8 for use in a tent when height is a factor. So its not like they dont make a T8. They just say T12 is more powerful, do to the larger physical mass of the bulb.

Ive read some people say the UVR8 protein can be activated with UVA, but all the studies Ive seen never mention UVA as a way to activate the UVR8 receptor. Only that it increases secondary metabolism, and that 385nm works in synergy with 285nm response. If they are out there, Id love to see them. Ive looked.... It also must be noted the sun doesnt produce any wavelengths from 280nm-290nm. The UVR8 response is strongest at 285nm, which the Solacure is made to be at its strongest, thus not having to run the bulb as long thus increasing the life of the bulb, and saving eletricity. This makes it more efficient. Its possible long ago, there was more UVB reaching the earth, and is why the UVR8 response is strongest at 285nm
If one runs the bulb 4 hours a day, the bulb will last 250 days.
Bulbs using 280nm-290nm have long been used to determine the durability of paint, and other things for quality control tests on how UVB accelerates aging
Also known as* FS-40* or* F40 UVB,* this is the original QUV tester* lamp. FS-40 lamps* have been used for many years, and are still specified in many automotive test methods, particularly for coatings.

The Philips version of this bulb is rated for 3000 hours, and is 40w. So its even more powerful than the Solacure, and has 3x the rated life expectancy. 3000 hours vs 1000. But it may not go up as high into the UVA spectrum. Remember the UVR8 response is most efficient when 285nm is coupled with 385nm. I also believe all spectrums are needed. Not just UVA/B

The best lamp I know of that best reproduces the UVA?B spectrum of the sun, is the Philips UVA 340.

UVA-340. The UVA-340 provides the best possible simulation of sunlight in the critical short wavelength region from 365 nm down to the solar cutoff of 295 nm. Its peak emission is at 340 nm. UVA-340 lamps are especially useful for comparison tests of different formulations. The UVA-340+ lamps provide the same spectrum, but can be used for testing at higher output levels.

The University of Maryland also did a study on the UVR8 response long ago, and used a Westinghouse 40w FS40 bulb, that is also strong below 295nm range. The Westinghouse bulb is also T12

*Westinghouse* was the first company to manufacture fluorescent *lamps* having a phosphor to convert the UV-C to UV-B and UV-A instead of the usual visible light. So Solacure had to use Westinghouse technology in ther bulbs.
Philips now makes this bulb. It was also used for a tanning bulb.

Also UVB being dangerous, especially to your eyes, not having to run it all the time allows you to be able to work with your plants, without risking eye damage, or skin cancer. UVA is also damaging to your eyes, just not in the same ballpark as UVB. Also LED, and HID are damaging to ones eyes, and one should use eye protection, even if you dont use UVA/B. Glare is the number one cause of cataracts.

Also sounds like to me that plants on early earth had to deal with extreme UVB/UVC conditions, and evolved in a high UVB atmosphere, thus possibly why the UVR8 receptor response is strongest aat 285nm.

*Origin of the Ozone Layer and Evolution of Life*
Early Earth atmospheres (> 3 billion years ago) did not contain the 21% oxygen content that we have today. When life on Earth originated (~ 3.5 billion years ago) the first prokaryotic cells were anaerobic chemoautotrophs, most likely occupying deep ocean and subterranean habitats. With no oxygen in the atmosphere and no ozone layer, incident UVC and UVB levels would have been extreme, forcing life to remain in dim and unlighted habitats. It was the evolution of photosynthesis that added free oxygen to the atmosphere and resulted in the formation of the ozone layer. The subsequent removal of UVC and reduction of UVB from incident sunlight very likely contributed to life moving from the oceans into illuminated terrestrial environments.


----------



## Bookush34 (Dec 1, 2021)

The Jack turned out great. The Maui I fucked up on and harvested too early. I went away and ended up having to stay a extra day and she was pretty dried out so I chopped her about 2+ Weeks early.
I did some Budda magnum 12/12 form seed in soil and they were small dence frosty plants. Get yah lit!


----------



## Has (Dec 9, 2021)

[QUOTE = "jimihendrix1, post: 16040736, member: 945005"]
Все, что я знаю, это то, что у марихуаны был белок, активированный на 285 нм, и если у тебя нет 285 нм, ты не активируешь белок. Это так просто. Это научный факт. Для меня, если свет не дает хотя бы 285 нм, я не буду его использовать.



*UVR8*
Из Википедии, свободная энциклопедии



*Устойчивость к УФ-В 8* ( *UVR8* ), как известном Также *рецепторе-В ультрафиолетовом UVR8* является УФ-В - чувствительном белке найдена в растениях и, возможно, другие источники. [2] Он отвечает за обнаружение ультрафиолетового света в диапазоне 280-315 нм и запускает стрессовую реакцию растений. Он наиболее чувствителен при 285 нм, около нижнего предела UVB. UVR8 был идентифицирован как решающий медиатор реакции растения на УФ-B у _Arabidopsis thaliana,_ наруш мутацию в этом белке. Было обнаружено, что это растение повышенной чувствительностью к УФ-В [3]который повреждает ДНК. Считается, что UVR8 является уникальным фоторецептором, поскольку он не содержит протезного хромофора, но его светочувствительная способность присуща молекуле. [4] Было высказано предположение, что остаток 285 триптофана (Trp) работает как датчик УФ-B, в то время как другие остатки Trp также участвуют (Trp233> Trp337> Trp94), хотя данные in vivo позволяют предположить, что Trp285 и Trp233 являются наиболее активными. важный. [2]


Эта информация немного устарела.

Ситуация напоминает спектры поглощения хлорофилла, измеренные in vitro, и моду на красно-синие лампы.
Белок рецептора UVR8 действительно имеет пик при 285 нм. Но в реальном растении вместе с рецептором CRY, отвечающим за восприятие более длинных волн, он работает до 340 нм, хотя и со снижающейся чувствительностью.

[URL unwurl = "true"] https://blogs.helsinki.fi/senpep-blog/2020/04/uvr8-is-an-uv-b-and-uv-a-photoreceptor/ [/ URL]
[URL unwurl = "true"] https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6760287/ [/ URL]
[URL Unfurl = "true"] https://pubs.rsc.org/en/content/articlelanding/2018/pp/c8pp00138c [/ URL]
Более того - «очень точное» попадание в спектр 285 нм без более длинных волн приводит к ненужному стрессу и плохой урожайности.

[URL Unfurl = "true"] https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fpls.2021.725078/full [/ URL]


----------



## Bookush34 (Dec 9, 2021)

Hey. Any Benefit to uvb exposure in veg? 
got 4plants almost 3 weeks old. Got the SolarCure light turned off.

wondering if their is any Benefits to it in veg.
Maybe I should just try it? 

Maybe they will be able to Handel more exposure in flower?


----------



## rickasaurus (Jan 22, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> What were your results??
> 
> I also must correct myself. I always want to correct myself when Im either wrong, or mispoke.
> 
> ...


i just had to respond to jimi hendix 1 comments, as i was looking up some info on how much UVB some indoor plants should have, you seem like a very studied and learned individual. aside from the fact that you love yourself very much, and attribute everything you say to science and evolution, and to imply that "early earth" had an incomplete ozone layer and life originated some 3 billion years ago is speculative BS. Your probably buddies with Steven hawking who made his fortune in theoretical physics after he listened to music from Wagner and decided there was no creator, not to mention he had to keep the grant money coming in by satisfying his sponsers with more theory. you rant about evolution as if it were fact, None of you were there, you don't know, but in fact there is an eyewitness account with a genealogical record that names every family member of the first human life, and he wasnt related to an ape. if you took about 3 minutes to research the creation account at Genesis Chapter 1 you will see everything was prepared in order to sustain life. It was planned and thought out , and carried out with precise timing, even plant life was created according to its kind, that bears seed according to is kind. I am not saying they can't be modified, of course they can, humans can modify most things that exist, and do, sometimes to their own destruction. look at the planet now.
I must say that you answered my question about UVB and indoor plants, as i have a light with 8 bulbs in the 311 range, however i could no longer remain silent listening to you demand that your theorys were fact. I am not trying to debunk science in any way. Obviously you have studied for decades , and just so you know i love Jimi Hendix music also. Power of love......
I imagine you will scathe me soundly for my comments, but at least do the research i recommended before you do. My regards to your mountain of knowledge in plant life!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 22, 2022)

There is no god, no devil, and I believe in evolution. I also dont believe the earth is only around 6000 years old either. You probably do if you believe in the strict interpretation of the bible.

Also which bible do you believe?? Catholic? King James?? The King James version was change to cocur with the teaching of the Church of England. So they changed the Original Latin Vulgate, which was the first book printed on the Gutenberg Printing Press.

The Catholic Bible, which contains the Book of wisdom, also contains passages of the inference of evolution. It states. And the animals that lived in the water, came to live on the land, and the land animals went to lve in the water.
While I dont believe in any of it, I went to a Catholic school for 10 years, and we were taught evolution, and Biology. Also one of the popes is on record as stating. Evolution is more than a theory.
The bible is written by men, and much of it hundreds of years after Jesus walked the earth. I do believe Jesus was a real human being, and there is much evidence of that. I also believe he went to Nepal, Tibet, and other places in that region, and learned medicine from them, and went back to the middle east, and he was so far ahead of the known medicine of the middle east, they thought he was a saviour. He could cure previously uncurable diseases. The Chinese invented medicine.
There is also factual evidence Jesus did indeed visit Nepal Tibet, and is where he spent much of his years that are left out of the bible. Known as the Lost Years of Jesus

DNA, and fossil Records all but prove evolution is real. You can choose not to believe it, thats your right, but I wont deny the physical evidence evolution is real.

DNA proves that humans and apes had a common ancestor.
Papers published in Nature1, 2 and Nature Genetics3, 4 concerning the DNA analysis of both human and chimpanzee genome conclude that humans and chimps not only share a common ancestor but probably also kept interbreeding for a long time after their genetic split. The African great apes, including humans, have a closer kinship bond with one another than the African apes have with orangutans or other primates. DNA also shows that our species and chimpanzees diverged from a common ancestor species that lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. The last common ancestor of monkeys and apes lived about 25 million years ago.
The development and spread of antibiotic resistant bacteria provides evidence that evolution due to natural selection is an ongoing process in the natural world. Natural selection is ubiquitous in all research pertaining to evolution, taking note of the fact that all of the following examples in each section of the article document the process. Alongside this are observed instances of the separation of populations of species into sets of new species (speciation). Speciation has been observed in the lab and in nature. Multiple forms of such have been described and documented as examples for individual modes of speciation. Furthermore, evidence of common descent extends from direct laboratory experimentation with the selective breeding of organisms—historically and currently—and other controlled experiments involving many of the topics in the article. This article summarizes the varying disciplines that provide the evidence for evolution and the common descent of all life on Earth, accompanied by numerous and specialized examples, indicating a compelling consilience of evidence.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 22, 2022)

How much Neanderthal DNA survive in modern humans?
In two new studies, genetic researchers have shown that about 20 percent of the Neanderthal genome survives in modern humans of non-African ancestry and identified exactly which areas of the human genome retain segments of Neanderthal DNA.
About 30,000 years ago, _Homo sapiens_ migrating out of Africa began encountering Neanderthals, a lineage that had diverged from modern humans hundreds of thousands of years before. Despite their differences, _Homo sapiens_ and Neanderthals mingled, and over time, produced children with genes from both lineages.

Today, the biological remnants of that collision between two distinct populations remain alive in the genomes of Europeans and East Asians.

The first study, reported in the journal _Nature_, examines how Neanderthals influence the genetic composition of modern humans.

Study’s senior author Dr David Reich of Harvard Medical School said: “the goal was to understand the biological impact of the gene flow between Neanderthals and modern humans.”

“We reasoned that when these two groups met and mixed, some new traits would have been selected for and remained in the human genome, while some incompatibilities would have been selected against and removed.”

“As methods to analyze ancient DNA continue to improve, we are able to get at answers to ever more fine-grained questions about our evolutionary history,” added Dr Elizabeth Tran of the National Science Foundation, who was not involved in the studies.

Dr Reich and his colleagues analyzed genetic variants in 846 people of non-African heritage, 176 people from sub-Saharan Africa, and a 50,000-year-old Neanderthal.

They showed that nine previously identified human genetic variants known to be associated with specific traits likely came from Neanderthals. These variants affect lupus, biliary cirrhosis, Crohn’s disease, optic-disk size and type 2 diabetes and also some behaviors, such as the ability to stop smoking. The team expects that more variants will be found to have Neanderthal origins.

The team also measured how Neanderthal DNA present in human genomes today affects keratin production and disease risk.

“Neanderthal ancestry is increased in genes affecting keratin filaments. This fibrous protein lends toughness to skin, hair and nails and can be beneficial in colder environments by providing thicker insulation. It’s tempting to think that Neanderthals were already adapted to the non-African environment and provided this genetic benefit to humans,” Dr Reich said.

The scientists also found that some areas of the modern non-African human genome were rich in Neanderthal DNA, which may have been helpful for human survival, while other areas were more like ‘deserts’ with far less Neanderthal ancestry than average.

“The barren areas were the most exciting finding. It suggests the introduction of some of these Neanderthal mutations was harmful to the ancestors of non-Africans and that these mutations were later removed by the action of natural selection,” said lead author Dr Sriram Sankararaman from the Harvard and MIT’s Broad Institute and Harvard Medical School.

The team showed that the areas with reduced Neanderthal ancestry tend to cluster in two parts of our genomes: genes that are most active in the male germline and genes on the X chromosome. This pattern has been linked in many animals to a phenomenon known as hybrid infertility, where the offspring of a male from one subspecies and a female from another have low or no fertility.

Dr Reich explained: “this suggests that when ancient humans met and mixed with Neanderthals, the two species were at the edge of biological incompatibility.”

“Present-day human populations, which can be separated from one another by as much as 100,000 years, are fully compatible with no evidence of increased male infertility. In contrast, ancient human and Neanderthal populations apparently faced interbreeding challenges after 500,000 years of evolutionary separation.”

The second study, published online in the journal _Science_, tests an innovative, fossil-free method for sequencing archaic DNA.

Co-authors Dr Benjamin Vernot and Dr Joshua Akey, both from the University of Washington, analyzed whole-genome sequencing data from 379 Europeans and 286 East Asians to identify Neanderthal lineages that persist in the modern DNA.

“We found evidence that Neanderthal skin genes made Europeans and East Asians more evolutionarily fit, and that other Neanderthal genes were apparently incompatible with the rest of the modern human genome, and thus did not survive to present day human populations,” Dr Vernot said.

The scientists observed that certain chromosomes arms in humans are tellingly devoid of Neanderthal DNA sequences, perhaps due to mismatches between the two species along certain portions of their genetic materials. For example, they noticed a strong depletion of Neanderthal DNA in a region of human genomes that contains a gene for a factor thought to play an important role in human speech and language.

The results suggest that significant amounts of population-level DNA sequences might be obtained from extinct groups even in the absence of fossilized remains, because these ancient sequences might have been inherited by other individuals from whom scientists can gather genomic data. Therein lies the potential to discover and characterize previously unknown archaic humans that bred with early humans.

“The fossil free method of sequencing archaic genomes not only holds promise in revealing aspects of the evolution of now-extinct archaic humans and their characteristic population genetics, it also might provide insights into how interbreeding influenced current patterns of human diversity,” Dr Vernot said.

“In the future, I think scientists will be able to identify DNA from other extinct hominin, just by analyzing modern human genomes.”




Carry on.


----------



## Has (Jan 23, 2022)

*rickasaurus* -
It's not clear why you need this UV. Just put a seed in the ground, pray and wait for the harvest.
Or you can not grow at all, just pray more carefully and a magical trip will be surely sent down to you from above.

*jimihendrix1 - *
This is all of course very helpful in understanding the topic of UV (although the mention of the big bang is clearly not enough), but in order not to scare people, please put a comma between 2 and 0.
"In two new studies, genetic researchers have shown that about 20 percent of the Neanderthal genome survives in modern humans of non-African ancestry"


----------



## PeatPhreak (Jan 23, 2022)

*Cannabis Inflorescence Yield and Cannabinoid Concentration Are Not Improved with Long-Term Exposure to Short-Wavelength Ultraviolet-B Radiation*










(PDF) Cannabis Inflorescence Yield and Cannabinoid Concentration Are Not Improved with Long-Term Exposure to Short-Wavelength Ultraviolet-B Radiation


PDF | It is commonly believed that exposing Cannabis sativa (cannabis) plants to ultraviolet (UV) radiation can enhance Δ9-tetrahydrocannabinol (Δ9-THC)... | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




www.researchgate.net


----------



## magnetik (Jan 23, 2022)

PeatPhreak said:


> *Cannabis Inflorescence Yield and Cannabinoid Concentration Are Not Improved with Long-Term Exposure to Short-Wavelength Ultraviolet-B Radiation*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Long-Term_ exposure to UVB will break down material irregardless to what it is. Sounds like they were testing UV for photosynthesis vs. triggering a response. They were also using UV LED's which aren't as effective as tubes. (for UV)

_The severity of UV-induced morphology (e.g., whole-plant size and leaf size reductions, leaf malformations, and stigma browning) and physiology (e.g., reduced leaf photosynthetic rate and reduced Fv/Fm) symptoms worsened as UV exposure level increased. While the proportion of dry inflorescence yield that was derived from apical tissues decreased in both cultivars with increasing UV exposure level, total dry inflorescence yield only decreased in LT. The equivalent Δ9-THC and cannabidiol (CBD) concentrations also decreased in LT inflorescences with increasing UV exposure level. While the total terpene content in inflorescences decreased with increasing UV exposure level in both cultivars, the relative concentrations of individual terpenes varied by cultivar. _


----------



## Nizza (Jan 23, 2022)

_be careful with uv, buy the proper sunglasses. Even if you arent looking at it directly it is bad for your eyes_


----------



## rickasaurus (Jan 23, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> What were your results??





jimihendrix1 said:


> There is no god, no devil, and I believe in evolution. I also dont believe the earth is only around 6000 years old either. You probably do if you believe in the strict interpretation of the bible.
> 
> Also which bible do you believe?? Catholic? King James?? The King James version was change to cocur with the teaching of the Church of England. So they changed the Original Latin Vulgate, which was the first book printed on the Gutenberg Printing Press.
> 
> ...


----------



## rickasaurus (Jan 23, 2022)

Sorry, i didn't want to make this a contest. And i got off of the point of how much and how long to apply UVB in the range of 311nm.
To answer your question though, all translations in Gen. 1vs2 Say the earth was void and waste, and covered with water and there was no light.. No Bible i have seen has ever taught the earth was 6000 years old. That is a teaching of men. On the other hand it does not give a specific time period of how long it remained like that until it was prepared for life, so it could really have been millions or billions of years.
To make a statement of No God or Devil with such resolve, may be due to a personal conclusion based on a persons life ,past or present and not based on actual fact due to personal research or study on the subject. The current world situation shouts loudly the presence of an Evil being, 1 John 5:19 clearly states" the whole world is lying in the power of the Wicked One".

"DNA, and fossil Records all but prove evolution is real. " 

“Instead of finding the gradual unfolding of life,” says evolutionary paleontologist David M. Raup, “what geologists of Darwin’s time, and geologists of the present day actually find is a highly uneven or jerky record; that is, species appear in the sequence very suddenly, show little or no change during their existence in the record, then abruptly go out of the record.” _Field Museum of Natural History Bulletin, _“Conflicts Between Darwin and Paleontology,” by David M. Raup, January 1979, p. 23. 
_Archaeology, _“The Origin of Form Was Abrupt Not Gradual,” by Suzan Mazur, October 11, 2008, (www.archaeology.org/online/ interviews/newman.html), accessed 2/23/2009.

I have to refer to our Russian friend "Has", he very meticulously researches everything that is posted here to prove to himself whether or not these things are true. 
I see that alot of people have benefitted from your insight , and thank you for the response, growing plants is becoming a bigger thing in my life, i know it is to you. Have a good weekend


----------



## rickasaurus (Jan 23, 2022)

Has said:


> *rickasaurus* -
> It's not clear why you need this UV. Just put a seed in the ground, pray and wait for the harvest.
> Or you can not grow at all, just pray more carefully and a magical trip will be surely sent down to you from above.
> 
> ...


Здравствуйте, я смотрел исследования, которые вы сделали, и приятно видеть кого-то, кто является искателем фактов. Я живу в очень северном регионе на границе Канады, и экстремальные температуры могут меняться на 40 или 50 градусов от дня к ночи. Думаю, в итоге мне придется иметь теплицу. Я ценю ваше замечание о том, что дары приходят свыше, и о молитве. Спасибо!


----------



## polymorphism (Jan 27, 2022)

Recent research suggests that there is not a beneficial role for UV irradiation for cannabinoid synthesis. https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fpls.2021.725078/full


----------



## magnetik (Jan 27, 2022)

polymorphism said:


> Recent research suggests that there is not a beneficial role for UV irradiation for cannabinoid synthesis. https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fpls.2021.725078/full


appreciate the non-copy pasta but did you read the study linked? Same study posted earlier in the thread. apply long-term UVB .. burn shit.. lose potency.. the more UVB, the more breakdown. UVB will break down all organic matter eventually. This test does not apply to triggering a response to UV. They even mention they were measuring PAR intensity which is not what we're going for with UV.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jan 27, 2022)

magnetik said:


> appreciate the non-copy pasta but did you read the study linked? Same study posted earlier in the thread. apply long-term UVB .. burn shit.. lose potency.. the more UVB, the more breakdown. UVB will break down all organic matter eventually. This test does not apply to triggering a response to UV. They even mention they were measuring PAR intensity which is not what we're going for with UV.


and then they didnt have UVA to assist photo-repair, plus didnt flower out properly 2 week veg only, also not enough time in flower...
ppfd in flower was too low, half of what it should be... cannabinoid synthesis is energy-costly but the plant is kept in a light-starving state.


----------



## magnetik (Jan 27, 2022)

Kassiopeija said:


> and then they didnt have UVA to assist photo-repair, plus didnt flower out properly 2 week veg only, also not enough time in flower...
> ppfd in flower was too low, half of what it should be... cannabinoid synthesis is energy-costly but the plant is kept in a light-starving state.


I thought it sounded a little light on u/mols for flower but not sure what their objective was with the study. I think this is one of those cases where people are trying to be too smart. and yep.. I will not run UVB w/out heavy UVA. been there.


----------



## polymorphism (Jan 27, 2022)

magnetik said:


> appreciate the non-copy pasta but did you read the study linked? Same study posted earlier in the thread. apply long-term UVB .. burn shit.. lose potency.. the more UVB, the more breakdown. UVB will break down all organic matter eventually. This test does not apply to triggering a response to UV. They even mention they were measuring PAR intensity which is not what we're going for with UV.


Yes I read the study. Sorry to repost the same link as previously. I have used UVC to treat PM disease in commercial crops, but this would likely fall below the peak action spectrum for uvr8 signaling. Obviously UV is not included in PAR.


----------



## polymorphism (Jan 27, 2022)

Kassiopeija said:


> and then they didnt have UVA to assist photo-repair, plus didnt flower out properly 2 week veg only, also not enough time in flower...
> ppfd in flower was too low, half of what it should be... cannabinoid synthesis is energy-costly but the plant is kept in a light-starving state.


I agree, the PPFD would indicate a DLI or about 17, less than half of the low end of a good light quantity range. Under such conditions, most cultivars would express sub-optimal cannabinoid synthesis.


----------



## Astral22 (Jan 27, 2022)

I'd like to know if people noticed a reduction in mold when using UVB/UVA lights?
For me that's the main reason why i want to include UV in my grow room, to prevent mold.
More THC and flavor is just a bonus for me.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Feb 15, 2022)

Astral22 said:


> I'd like to know if people noticed a reduction in mold when using UVB/UVA lights?
> For me that's the main reason why i want to include UV in my grow room, to prevent mold.
> More THC and flavor is just a bonus for me.


If the mold starts down in a dense bud the uv isn't going to be able to penetrate deep enough to do anything.


----------



## polymorphism (Feb 15, 2022)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> If the mold starts down in a dense bud the uv isn't going to be able to penetrate deep enough to do anything.


You are correct, Botrytis often starts in the middle of the flower, and UV would probably not be an effective treatment. For PM it works very well. PM conidia germinate on leaf surfaces before forming a haustoria which penetrates the plant. UV CleanLight treatments work both preventatively and curatively against PM disease in commercial cannabis crops. This is not speculation.


----------



## Bookush34 (Feb 15, 2022)

I guess I should be happy dealing with low humidity over mold issues eh?


----------



## Cannabisco (May 7, 2022)

I use the California lightworks uvb t5 2 footer & 1 agromax pure uv 2 footer on both sides angled in & a 4 foot agromax uva+ in the middle. My buddy had the Solarcure tubes & migro 310 and I wasn't as impressed. He ran his longer - from beginning of bloom till end, where as I ran uva for 12 hours all of bloom and added uvb in last 3 weeks. I try to wait till I am in a good weight bud fullness size etc before I start uvb supplementation. I like the spectrum the agromax vs solarcure. Plus I prefer t5ho over t12 or f40. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Michigian-Dave (May 31, 2022)

Astral22 said:


> I'd like to know if people noticed a reduction in mold when using UVB/UVA lights?
> For me that's the main reason why i want to include UV in my grow room, to prevent mold.
> More THC and flavor is just a bonus for me.


Great question!
I was wondering the same thing myself I have a 311nm light for my Psoriasis an I was wondering how long I should swipe it over any giving area to kill Mold spores with out damaging the tricomes/THC.


----------



## GrodanLightfoot (Jun 9, 2022)

magnetik said:


> _Long-Term_ exposure to UVB will break down material irregardless to what it is_. _


Traditional Cannabis produces anti oxidants in the form of thiols. You want photo-oxidation with traditional Cannabis, as it utilizes the Jasmonic pathway to produce thiols. Today's cannabis produces anthocyanin for photo-oxidation instead of thiols. Purple weed instead of skunky weed. Not 90s 'xylem purps', but "phloem purps". Sugars in the wrong lane, driving backwards with there blinkers on essentially. 

Beer is skunked by UVB for example. Nelson Sauvin hops will produce either skunky or grape flavors depending on the fertilizer used (and enzymes present). Hops is closely related to Cannabis. At least it used to be.. Before everyone started paying for seeds. Funny isn't it..


----------



## bk78 (Jun 9, 2022)

GrodanLightfoot said:


> Traditional Cannabis produces anti oxidants in the form of thiols. You want photo-oxidation with traditional Cannabis, as it utilizes the Jasmonic pathway to produce thiols. Today's cannabis produces anthocyanin for photo-oxidation instead of thiols. Purple weed instead of skunky weed. Not 90s 'xylem purps', but "phloem purps". Sugars in the wrong lane, driving backwards with there blinkers on essentially.
> 
> Beer is skunked by UVB for example. Nelson Sauvin hops will produce either skunky or grape flavors depending on the fertilizer used (and enzymes present). Hops is closely related to Cannabis. At least it used to be.. Before everyone started paying for seeds. Funny isn't it..


----------

